# Pugsley dirt jump disaster!



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A buddy of mine, who has only been three times on a mountain bike, decided to try to hit this dirt jump behind my house. Glad I had the camera!

He was OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

GREAT shot...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice shot! Glad to hear he's ok


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Damn!!!


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Looks like he's nosedived in, come up short, hit with the front wheel, bounced up then is captured in time with that beautiful shot. Nice...


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

ohhhh nooooooo :thumbsup:


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Oh, I see the problem.

His feet aren't on the pedals.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

at this point he should think about letting go of the handlebars


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Tuck drop and roll


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never experienced it, but I bet those tires don't exactly feel like a spa treatment on the face.


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

Awesome. The Pugsley knows no limits ... well maybe some.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

*Considering the circumstances*

He looks incredibly calm.


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

In fact, this brings a whole new meaning to the saying "go big or go home".


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Whats with those tires? They look like cruiser bike tires... 

He just had the wrong equipment for the job  Get him back up there!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Lev said:


> Whats with those tires? They look like cruiser bike tires...


Look up the Surly Pugsley; you'll know what their about.

I love those things. Nice pic!

p.s. Since we know your bud was fine, how was the bike?


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Yikes!


----------



## MudInMyEars (Apr 4, 2005)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> A buddy of mine, who has only been three times on a mountain bike, decided to try to *hit this dirt jump* behind my house. Glad I had the camera!
> 
> He was OK. :thumbsup:


Photo proof that he really did hit it. Since your friend does not have much MTB experience, maybe when discussing this trick you could have used other descriptive terms biking terms such as "roll up the dirt jump and land upright on those HUGE tires". Or something like that.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Its really too bad they just changed the pic for the caption contest!

that is classic!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

axcxnj said:


> at this point he should think about letting go of the handlebars


Maybe he's thinkin' he can ride it out.  
Cool pic.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn.... nice shot! Glad he is O.K...


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

That is sweet, any chance we can get an image or video of you stomping that jump on the pug, anthony? I bet its badass.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

Yipes, hope the bike was okay!


----------



## DIRTmrchnt (Jun 17, 2008)

GREAT timing with that pic. Did he ever let go of those handlebars??


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice capture. You gotta admire his determination with that death grip on the bars. 

"If I can just break my fall with my face, maybe I won't hurt my hands.":thumbsup:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Man:

Great pic and the Pug rules, I give him props for doing it on a Pug!!!!!!!!

Got any successful Pug landings?
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

The real question is this; Did you keep your finger on the shutter button? Do you have the rest of the action?


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah i'd like to see the before and after


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

*Ggreat!!*

I think he did eventually let go of the handlebars as he would need to unwrap his cajones from the top tube.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. 

I did get a burst of shots but this was the last. I pulled up on the trigger when I saw it was going bad, but I guess I should have kept shooting. 

He didn't carry enough speed, came up short, planted the wheel hard on the landing and went over like a catapult. He rotated a further 180 and landed on his back, with only a slight knock on the head while going over. He did bash his knee pretty well, probably on the frame or bars. 

The Pugsley continued on over and landed downslope, and was fine. :thumbsup: 

I have attached a couple of the frames before, you can see by his face that he knows it's gone bad.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

See kids, that's what happens you going biking in dockers and a polo shirt.


----------



## TrickyRCAF (Jun 18, 2008)

Much more funny when viewed in the correct sequence. Glad everyone and everything was okay afterwards.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

if it happened funny! ... but something looks odd with the pics.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

-Devil- said:


> if it happened funny! ... but something looks odd with the pics.


are you saying that there is some sort of conspiracy? :skep:


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

-Devil- said:


> if it happened funny! ... but something looks odd with the pics.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

You should build that landing a couple feet higher and a few feet longer.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

The fist pic is my wallpaper!


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brain bucket....*

Good to see he was wearing a skid lid. Glad he didn't have to use it for the landing.


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

nice freaking shot anthony, you even made the surly blog, kick ass


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

He got that thing airborne, and it sunk like a hammer into a lake. Physics never blinks.

Nice pic.


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

thanks for big laugh...

this pic is classic... impending doom! glad is came out ok, that couldve been disastrous.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

the top tube gives a close shave in the first pic.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

-Devil- said:


> if it happened funny! ... but something looks odd with the pics.


Yeah look at the sequence. If he really backflipped and jumped backwards over the dirtjump, why is there dirt spraying up from his front tire in the second picture?

Obviously fake.

p.s.: 

p.p.s: that bike looks flexy.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

-Devil- said:


> if it happened funny! ... but something looks odd with the pics.


Holy crap, you're right!


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Mr.Bob said:


> Holy crap, you're right!


Holy crap its a bigfoot hobbit!!! Those are even rarer than a bigfoot or a hobbit.


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, know this might be a noob question but what is a pug and a manatee (other than the obvious animal kingdom titles).


----------



## RainRider (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a beautiful bike. I never heard about Pugsleys before. Now I want one!


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Check this out for info on the Pugsley:

http://www.surlybikes.com/pugsley.html


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Anthony. Tell your friend to keep at it. I had a friend who had just started biking with me a few years ago. His first time out he was fearless and hauling ass. He just kept wiping out, laughing, and doing it again.


----------



## Schlubbe (Jan 22, 2004)

Seeing the outfit (blue polo, tan pants), all I can think of is Best Buy employee!

"can I interest you in our extended service pl...ooooofff"

when Pugs fly...

McSchlubb


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

glad to here the Pug is alright


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey man nice picture, i just noticed that someone submitted this to digg:

Here


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting for video of you stomping this jump on the pugsley. After all, have you seen how many hits the dude on the home-made rollers has on you tube? Talk about street cred dude, own it!


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

HardRockCop said:


> Sorry, know this might be a noob question but what is a pug and a manatee (other than the obvious animal kingdom titles).


I can answer the manatee bit.
When the Hindenburg crashed and burned, the radio announcer kept crying "Oh the humanity!" Now go back and look at the picture.


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Damn man. Nice shot lol. Glad to hear hes alright tho.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

This is the best pic ever! MTBR should do a captions contest with it.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

I say, Photochop'd ! If the pic was real his hands would be out front of his face.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

hope you got some money for this......... the pic made a Break.com photo gallery

http://www.break.com/pictures/face-plantitude542366.html


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> hope you got some money for this......... the pic made a Break.com photo gallery
> 
> http://www.break.com/pictures/face-plantitude542366.html


Hmmm... Supposed to get $25 or something. Meh... That photo has been all over the internet, who knows where they got it from. It's been a lot of fun, but hopefully that photo will die soon.

70,000 views on Flickr though!


----------



## nick119 (Jun 2, 2008)

brado1 said:


> ohhhh nooooooo :thumbsup:


This picture just made me nearly spit oatmeal all over my computer. Seriously hilarious. That looks like the the other day...except I landed in a bush. And got tangled.


----------



## mobab81 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like the Pugs abilities outdid the riders…:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mobab81 said:


> Looks like the Pugs abilities outdid the riders&#8230;:thumbsup:


Thread resurrection why?


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

That is probably the best pictures I've ever seen. He's so calm lol.


----------



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> A buddy of mine, who has only been three times on a mountain bike, decided to try to hit this dirt jump behind my house. Glad I had the camera!
> 
> He was OK. :thumbsup:


This will be a new meme on 4Chan.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm glad it got resurrected, honestly. Because, knowing that he's ok after it, it makes me feel good to laugh so hard at that.

Between the death grip on the bars, the look on his face, and just the sheer angle he's already at at that point, is just priceless.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

cdaddy said:


> He looks incredibly calm.


Or slow in his normal reflex response of bracing the fall with his outstreched arms. ????


----------



## bizworldusa (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice shot. Great timing with that picture..........

Thank you
Bizworldusa


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Too funny, especially since he was OK. So, at what point should you let go of the handle bars? I think I would be in the face protect mode by the by the time this photo was snapped.


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Hahah Awesome! Great photo!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

"Jumped the shark" fail!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

amazing timing, he looks like he is hoping to ride or bounce it out.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Too bad he couldn't complete the somersault. Those tires look nice a cushy if he landed it
Great shot


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

He has great technique. Notice how he's scanning the ground looking for the ideal spot to nail a face plant.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

That handlebar stem is gonna make him a Soprano!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Haha, thanks for the thread bump guys. This is the picture that keeps on giving...  Someone needs to photoshop the hucking kitty in there.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Haha, thanks for the thread bump guys. This is the picture that keeps on giving...  Someone needs to photoshop the hucking kitty in there.


 True story, hucking kitty & sasquatch....that would be tough to beat

Looks like your boy jammed his pills on the stem to.......:eekster:


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

LMAO! thats great


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

So, has this guy been back on a mountain bike since then?


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like his landing was prepared! Hope he didn't hurt too bad. Priceless pic!


----------



## MikeB12 (Jul 30, 2012)

He's a tough sucker. I'd have supermanned over the bars a lot sooner. Maybe he's thinking he can ride it out?


----------



## WheelinOK (Sep 27, 2012)

MikeB12 said:


> He's a tough sucker. I'd have supermanned over the bars a lot sooner. Maybe he's thinking he can ride it out?


Same here, I've learned to accept my fate at times like that.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I like how he still has his hands on the bar, even at that point in the fall rofl.


----------

